# FORMEL SEX: Schumi II steigt bei Beate Uhse ein



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,330026,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Formel-1-Pilot Ralf Schumacher gibt Gas, nicht nur auf der Piste,
> sondern auch im Geschäftsleben. Der Boliden-Star will einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge
> auf dem Erotik-Markt das Rennen machen - gemeinsam mit dem Sex-Konzern Beate Uhse.


http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausgabe/newsausgabe.htm?id=8925
bild.t-online


> Schumi II steigt ins Porno-Geschäft ein


express.de


> Schumi II gibt Gummi


Schumi II Fans wissen jetzt, was sie für ihr Idol tun können  :rotfl:


----------



## dotshead (29 November 2004)

Bei Beate Uhse in Slowenien Dildos kaufen? :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Beate Uhse in Slowenien Dildos kaufen? :roll:


mach dich nicht lustig drüber, Kerpen liegt zwar "nur" am Rande des "goldenen Dreiecks" (MGL/K/D)... aber immerhin... Da gab's schon manchen "betriebswirtschaftlichen coitus interruptus", bei dem das Ergebnis des Ergusses plötzlich ganz woanders auftauchte... Panama, Thailand, Utah, British Virgin Island, Antillen, wie's beliebt... Gut aufpassen, der Name "Schumacher" taucht jetzt in kurzer Zeit zum zweiten Mal auf. Abwarten, was daraus wird...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

*Dumm gelaufen 3*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,330712,00.html


> MILLIONENKLAGE
> 
> Ralf Schumacher droht Stefan Raab
> 
> ...


pikant dazu 
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,329994,00.html


> TV-Talker Stefan Raab: Quoten-Pech total
> Harald Schmidt ist von der Bildfläche verschwunden, Anke Engelke ebenfalls.
> Stefan Raab könnte sich als letzter Late-Night-Talker im deutschen Fernsehen
> über die konkurrenzlose Situation eigentlich freuen. Wenn nur der drastische Quotenrutsch nicht wäre.
> ...


Quotenamoklauf .....

cp


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

Zum Glück kommt Schmidt ab 23.12.04 wieder zurück: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/artikel/123/42081/


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2004)

Was macht eigentlich Hans Drossler, wenn er nicht grad bei Cura-Q-1 auf der Jahresfeier mit Tolly P. erscheint?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

Herr R.S. hat seinen Einstieg offenbar "abgeblasen" 

die Süddeutsche Zeitung berichtet in ihrer heutigen Ausgabe (Panorama, Rubrik: leute), dass Stefan Raab eine Klage wegen anzüglicher Witze ("Porno-Ralle", "Hard-Cora") ins Haus stehe. 

"Raab habe sich über Sch*'s Einstieg beim Erotikkonzern B*U* ... lustig gemacht...Sch* zog daraufhin seine Holding-Anteile zurück und erklärte: 'Meine Vorbildfunktion ist mir wichtiger als irgendeine Geldanlage'"

Respekt, Herr R*Sch*, diese Einstellung sollte Schule machen 

link zur  süddeutschen


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt, Herr R*Sch*, diese Einstellung sollte Schule machen



Wieso, das zeigt nur welche Heuchelei  betrieben wird:  er kneift  vor einem TV-Möchtegernkomiker 
und der Scheinmoral der Gesellschaft 
.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, das zeigt nur welche Heuchelei  betrieben wird:  er kneift  vor einem TV-Möchtegernkomiker
> und der Scheinmoral der Gesellschaft .


 Also meine Frau, gewöhnlich voll des Ärgers über Ehemanns Nebenbeschäftigung hier, kommentierte, Raab habe mehr Verantwortung für seine Vorbildfunktion gezeigt als Ralf Sch., der _nach_ der öffentlichen Reaktion "plötzlich" einen Rückzieher macht und das mit seiner "Vorbildfunktion" erklärt. Lächerlich, meint sie, oder hat er erst ein paar Runden auf dem Hockenheimring gebraucht, bevor ihm wieder einfiel, dass BU kein Holzspielzeug fürs Kindchen produziert/vermarktet? Die bekannten Vertreter der bekannten Unternehmungen sollten ihn mal zu ihrem bekannten Rennen dort einladen, vielleicht bringen ihn die "Boxenluder" dort wieder in die Spur


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Raab habe mehr Verantwortung für seine Vorbildfunktion



Raab und Vorbildfunktion  :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pisa lässt grüßen: ich schrieb *mehr* (Verantwortung für seine) Vorbildfunktion. Wir befinden uns also auf einer Skala von "fehlende (Verantwortung für seine) Vorbildfunktion" bis "hohe (Verantwortung für seine) Vorbildfunktion" und Raab steht eben nach dieser Skala näher an "hohe (V.f.s.) Vorbildfunktion" als Ralf Schumacher, wenn man der Argumentation meiner Frau folgt (impliziert: _in dieser speziellen Angelegenheit_). Dass Du "gezeigt" weglässt, könnte als Hinweis darauf gesehen werden, dass Du den den Sinn leicht verändernden Effekt dieses Verbs in diesem Kontext (_haben_ versus _zeigen_, insbesondere bei Menschen im öffentlichen Rampenlicht ein durchaus entscheidender Unterschied: z.B. "Image" von der 'dummen V.F.' im Widerspruch zu ihren tatsächlichen kognitiven Kapazitäten) nicht zu realisieren, geschweige den zu analysieren vermochtest. 
Und? War das jetzt ironisch? War es, war es...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

wie wär´s mal mit ´nem Erholungsurlaub....


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär´s mal mit ´nem Erholungsurlaub....


 "Klasse Idee" - sagt die Ehefrau  
...und der widerspreche ich selten


----------



## dotshead (5 Dezember 2004)

Was hat eine Beteiligung an einer Erotikkette mit Moral bzw. Vorbildfunktion zu tun? Leben wir immer noch in einer Zeit in der Erotik als Schmuddel gilt?` Wenn ja, ist es eine verlogene Welt und es ist traurig, dass R.S. seine Beteiligung von der Meinung der "Blöd"-Zeitung abhängig macht


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat eine Beteiligung an einer Erotikkette mit Moral bzw. Vorbildfunktion zu tun?


 pars pro toto, oder: ein bisschen Moral geht nicht, oder: wer über seine domain s**:de zu niederländischen Pornoseiten lotst ohne jede Abfrage [stimmt nicht, fragt "willst du"], handelt für mich unmoralisch. Basta.

www.whois.to/s**.de
--> com vtx --> B.U.
Fertig.
Wer da mitmacht, handelt unmoralisch, egal an welcher Ecke des Konzerns er anfasst (ich hab mir das nicht genau angeschaut). Meine Meinung und gut. Du hast eine andere. Passiert. Bin gespannt, was S.R. erklärt, am Montag. Werde das ausnahmsweise ankucken


----------



## dotshead (5 Dezember 2004)

Alle Dialer die ich über s**.de finde sehen so aus:
Was ist daran verwerflich?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2004)

ausnahmsweise ging's mir um Inhalte, nicht um Dialer. Da bin ich prüde, zumindest wenn's darum geht, dass ein Familienvater mit denen Geschäfte machen will. Ich als selbiger würde das eben moralisch verwerflich finden, meine Frau auch, Du nicht, andere schon.
So ist das halt...
Nicht immer ist das Einhaten von Gesetzen hinreichend für "seriöses Geschäftsgebahren" - für moralisches Handeln schon gar nicht...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Dezember 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran verwerflich?


Was rufe ich denn damit auf? Die Servicenummer der Telekom? Vielleicht sollte man dem Fenster noch ein paar weitere Nummern hinzufügen. Ich habe mir den Dialer eben mal angeschaut, weil ich auf die Preisangabe neugierig war: Beim Drücken des Abbrechen-Buttons öffnet sich erneut ein Browser-Fenster mit einer einschlägigen Seite. Der Dialer mag zwar registriert sein, verfügungskonform ist er damit aber nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2004)

@Aka 
Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum aus  mehr als Gag gedachten Links und Zitaten  als ernstzunehmenden 
Postings gleich wieder tiefschürfende Betrachtungen über die  Schlechtigkeit der Welt 
und den sich  daraus zwanghaft wiederholenden Argumenten pro und contra Minderwertdienste 
abgeleitet werden. Wenn dieses eigentlich als OT-gedachte Thema schon in Richtung Dialer abgerutscht ist,
 geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Wären Dialer so sicher für den User wie die von Hand vorzunehmenden 
Stöhndienstzugänge 
oder Kaffesatzlese- und Horoskopdienste,    wäre  mir das so egal wie der 
Sack Reis in China.
 Jeder hat das Recht sich den Strick zu kaufen an dem er sich aufhängen möchte.
Solange das aber nicht sichergestellt ist und nach wie  vor Registrierung hin oder her 
die gesamte Trickkiste der Unleserlichkeit gezogen wird, (inclusive der Auto-OK oder Alibidialer) 
um unbedarfte User über den Tisch zu ziehen, bleibt  für mich als logische Konseqenz 
nur dem Beispiel der Schweiz zu folgen. 

Besser wäre es allerdings  grundsätzlich Mehrwertdienste nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch ,
 wie es von  diversen Konkurrenten des rosa Riesen bereits praktiziert wird, 
freizuschalten. 

Warum dies nicht geschieht ist, so einfach wie durchsichtig 

cp


----------



## dotshead (5 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wäre es allerdings  grundsätzlich Mehrwertdienste nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch ,
> wie es von  diversen Konkurrenten des rosa Riesen bereits praktiziert wird,
> freizuschalten.
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon lange dafür! Genauso bin ich dafür, dass Versatel  oder Arcor endlich nach ME kommen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2004)

@cp: Nachdem ich schon "gedotst" [ein Verb aus dem Sprachschatz meines Sohnes] wurde für die Verlautbarungen bzgl. der Moralvorstellungen werde ich jetzt nicht auch noch debattieren, was "off topic" ist und was ich (warum) nicht für "off topic" halte...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,347573,00.html


> Stefan Raab droht Strafbefehl
> Wegen derber Späße in seiner Sendung "TV total" drohen dem Fernsehmoderator Stefan Raab erstmals strafrechtliche Konsequenzen. Die Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft
> hat einen Strafbefehl über 150.000 Euro gegen Raab beim Amtsgericht beantragt.


no comment...

cp

PS:  hat er nicht den Grimme Preis bekommen?....


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2005)

auf ein Neues 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,375119,00.html


> Raab muss 150.000 Euro zahlen
> Stefan Raab ist mehrfach durch beleidigende Witze auf Kosten Unbescholtener aufgefallen. Das kommt den TV-Moderator jetzt teuer zu stehen. 150.000 Euro Geldstrafe, so lautet das Urteil gegen den "TV Total"-Macher.


PS: Der Grimme Preisträger....
http://www.grimme-institut.de/scripts/preis/agp_2005/scripts/preistr/spez_raab.html


> Wer ist Stefan Raab? Stefan Raab ist mehr als ein Moderator, der im Privatfernsehen den Clown, ja, manchmal auch den *verbalen Hooligan *gibt.


ach was...


----------

